# Help burn mark



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Anyone able to advise me on how to sort out the below burn mark? Kept the machine moving and had it in a low speed, so i was shocked when this happened.

Would a touch up pen be noticeable?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I think the issue is you’ll notice it (from experience). I’m going to get mine properly sorted from stone chip damage


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I would say give it a go, it needs painting if you don’t, you’ve got nothing to lose now


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

realist said:


> I would say give it a go, it needs painting if you don't, you've got nothing to lose now


I'd agree, no harm in trying - you can easily remove and try again if you don't like how it's gone on first attempt...


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a burn mark on my test bonnet, I’ve not been able to get any results with a touch up pen or paint, as it’s to thick. You could try a rattle can then blend the edges but I’ve no experience.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

What were you using ?

A tiny bit of touch up light sand and very fine polish will sort that


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks folks tried the touch up pen, doesn’t look right. Going to get it professionally painted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

